# SoCal Zer's time represnt the Z!!!



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Every year Mani puts on a car meet which has turned into a car show of sort so if you like to look at all kinds of nice cars I suggest you sign up because you won't see so many different cars in one area like you will with this one. Oh ya it's free to attend. 

Link:
http://www.socalsportscars.com/viewtopic.php?t=20 

See ya there!!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

I'll be there!

Mike


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Now it's $8.00 for parking fee but still worth going.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *I'll be there!
> 
> Mike *


Hey Mike are you driving your Z or that stepchild Sentra of yours?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Spongerider said:


> *Hey Mike are you driving your Z or that stepchild Sentra of yours?  *


Proably the Z


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

A few of us are going to meet at the Huntington Beach Mall at Starbucks so we can roll together and your welcome to go as well with us. We are going to leave around 6:30 AM from this spot and maybe meet up with some LA Zer's before we hit the meet. Anyone else is welcome as well just let me know and I well put up direction?


----------

